# Tear Stains magically vanished.



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

At first everybody was surprised how Kia didn't have any tear stains because of how most white dogs do. Then at 8 months old she started tearing badly. I tried everything from changing the food to cleaning the stains with boric acid but tearing wouldn't stop and her eyes were always wet. This happened a bit after summer so I always suspected it was some kind of allergy or maybe just from the cold weather.

Now that we're officially into summer her eyes stopped tearing and her stains have faded and her face looks white again!! :chili: :chili: :chili: I am so happy about this. I had just given up on clearing her tear stains. I am suspecting that the warm weather is keeping her eyes dry... Let's see if there's a change once the summer is over.

Here's a photo of Kia today at the park.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

She looks amazing!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

So adorable


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Looking good!


----------



## Finn (Feb 25, 2016)

How's your puppy now?


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She looks marvelous!!! Georgies cleared up after having her dental, getting her anal gland issues under control and spending a month beachfront...magic! So nice not to fight this battle


----------



## Sugarsmama (Jun 30, 2016)

My pup is almost 6 months old and is still tear stain free. I know it can still happen but I'm taking a few precautions and hoping for the best.


----------

